# Ultimate Street Brawls



## nhbmark (Nov 1, 2002)

In this age of reality everything, I was quite curious about this & had to order it. 
Has anyone seen this yet? 

I find it interesting what a "real street fight" looks like. 

Has anybody changed there training methods because of this? 

Thoughts? 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MNKaliGroupRayW (Nov 12, 2002)

I haven't seen it, have you recieved it yet?

I have seen footage on other reality shows that had that episodes focus on fights. It is almost funny to me how most combatants seem to go into the gross motor function mode and can only grab and swing hay-makers, with an occasional hip throw or legsweep/trip. Or the 1-2, 1-2, like a kangaroo with the head pulled back then the grab and hit and a fall to the ground. 

Hey, there's the next big thing-Australian Kangaroo Style Kung Fu!

Ray

ABSOLUTE JKD AND MKG ARTS


----------

